# Yeti coolers... Are they worth the hype??



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

I've got the 65 with SeaDek and love it.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Check out the engle I have a hook up on them I get the 65 for 250.00 and in my option thy hold ice longer than my yeti I have both and the engle holds ice longer


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

If you're looking for a somewhat stationery cooler that will hold ice and keep things cold for a long time theyre a good option, filled with ice they're pretty damn heavy so if you plan on moving it around a bunch you might go a different route, another option is engel which has been around longer and has some desirable features like no tilt draining and no snag handles...i personally have a yeti and like it but i work at a shop that sells engels and theyre a hell of a cooler as well


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

YEP [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


I have 45qt. My wife talked me into getting one. After our cooler busted before a long family camp trip. And when my big Igloo finally takes crap on me. I will be getting a big Yeti to replace it. Then like my wife said "we will never have to have this discussion again". The funny thing is. My Lostmen has bad ass built in cooler. That will keep ice for 4 days no problem. And I have a bad ass casting platform. So I never really thought I would ever buy one. But the damn things are just so versatile. That I find myself using it all the time. Fishing and outside of fishing. The 45qt IMOP is the most useful size. Big enough to stand on comfortably. Yet still small enough to throw around in the boat. And in the car. I like being able to move it around on the deck. Like say I have my trolling motor on the boat. I can move the cooler back a foot or so. And it will help keep my line clear of a tangle. Or if I am spin fishing or dont have my TM on that day. I can easily run all the way upfront. If it gets rough out. I can put itin the cockpit. And a completely open deck to stand on. Not really feasible with a platform screwed down. Also it is the perfect hieght with my deck when its in the cockpit area. If you fly fish pull the pins and flip the handles around. Then it will be completely snag free. No need to run a coozy on your turnbuckle. Plus you can get parts and accessories for em every where-cushions,SeaDek,mounts,bottle openers,ect.ect.. Also they are made by guys like us. Instead of some big corparation trying to copy their designs. Spend your money once and be done with it. Get the original. You will not regret it


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

According to the Sportmanguys.com comparison test: no.

http://youtu.be/6-TE4RnqT0U


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I was in the same boat you were in. Didn't want to spend that much on a cooler but after seeing my roommate buy a 65qt I knew i had to get one. Like others have said, the 65qt is heavy as hell. The 45 which i bought is easy to carry loaded with ice and I've had ice in mine for 3 days now and have only lost about 20%.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I love my Yeti! I have an old school 70qt Tundra, had it for about 6 years now. It has traveled all ove rthe country in the back of trucks, on boats, on tractors. It is one tough cooler. You only have to buy them once. I Seadeked the lid on mine to use as a casting platform on the front deck and it will serve as ballast on the front of the boat when poling solo.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I would take the advice of the guys on here over some chef. They probably put hot drinks in there ;D. The latches on a Ingle dont even come close to the Yeti's. I had those on a Mako inshore and they are a piece of shiat. Over time they all streched out. Which then wouldn't hold enough tension on the cam. To keep em shut. I ended up replacing all of them after afew years. Not to mention the loud as KNOCK when you close em. The Yeti's hold Mack truck hoods on as they blast down the Interstate at 80MPH


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

no they are not worth how much they are selling them for I mean come on its a strong cooler and whatnot but 300 for a 45 qt is crazy and what I dont like about them is that you have to get a huge cooler to even put a decent redfish flat inside of it the 65 is the smaller where you can even lay a fish flat and it weights 50 pounds of so unloaded.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I think they have to get you on the first go around. Igloo knows they can keep selling you that $150 one the rest of your life  I do agree with Shadowcast on the inside demensions. About the only draw back to me. But thats the price for thick insulation. And I dont keep fish hardly anymore. Just too damn lazy to clean em. I think my Grand Dad ruined me on cleaning fish. With all those 100 fish days pulling shellcrackers outta Jesup. Growing up dirt poor in the depression it just wasn't in him put a fish back ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if you need to keep ice 3 or 4 days like on extended trips then go for it, otherwise the igloos have there place as well, lighter and cheaper


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Have used plenty of them working on peoples boats. Imo the frigid rigid is faaaaaar superior at keeping ice.
And thats what its for


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I picked one up in gander and it weighed a ton. I have a couple of the white Coleman's with stainless hinges and latches and they are great.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my Yeti. I have had it hold ice for a week easily. You just have to pre-chill it. The first day with ice, you'll find some melted. Dump water, and put more ice in it, it'll last 4 days. Repeat that, and it'll last seemingly forever. 

I'm not out camping often, but i do go fishing 3-4 times a week during peak season. I drive home every trip. After the first day, I won't have to ice it until the following week. It's always nice having the yeti loaded too out in the skiff while it's park on the side of the house. Nothing beats an ice cold beer, or beverage for that matter.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

It's certified bear proof. So, if you run into any on the water them stealing a sandwich is the least of your concerns.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a 35 quart Yeti that I received as a gift. It works great as an easily-removable casting platform for the bow of my boat and seems very durable (I've had it for about 3 years). It's heavy enough that with the rubber feet, I can stick it on the bow of my boat, and it will stay put there all day without being anchored to the deck (even running fast in chop).

As far as holding ice goes, I don't think it's all its cracked up to be. A couple of years ago, I filled the Yeti and a similar size Igloo marine cooler with ice and drinks for the drive from Charleston to Venice, LA. The next morning, the Igloo had ice and the Yeti didn't. I've heard that you have to "pre chill" them, but I've never messed with that - then again, I don't need a cooler that will hold ice for days.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Buying the yeti has nothing to do with keeping ice, though it will do that we'll if you pre chill it. That insulation that works so well also holds a lot of heat that will melt ice if you put hot drinks in a hot ice chest.

What buying the yeti is about, it buying one ice chest of that size for the rest of your life. No more of those crap igloos with the latches and hinges that break and the top that caves in when you sit or stand on it, or the seams that separate, showing the yellow foam insulation making the whole thing look like crap. Those ice chests are disposable. In this disposable age, buy something that isn't.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

They ain't sexy like a Yeti, Engle or Fridgid, but they hold ice as good as any at 1/3 the price!

http://www.coleman.com/Products/8550/marine-coolers


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just saw the new Igloo super tough and the yukon tonight. 

Yukon is yeti lookng and super tough is regular looking but with much harder plastic and a two digit price tag.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

At first I thought that spending the cash we did for our 65 was crazy..... and now we are looking at second one (the 50). Totally worth it.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses guys. After reading all of the post it seems far more people like them then those that dislike. I am going to give them a try. I am picking up a tundra 65 tonight!! Thanks for all of the opinions and info!!


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Buying the yeti has nothing to do with keeping ice, though it will do that we'll if you pre chill it. That insulation that works so well also holds a lot of heat that will melt ice if you put hot drinks in a hot ice chest.
> 
> What buying the yeti is about, it buying one ice chest of that size for the rest of your life. No more of those crap igloos with the latches and hinges that break and the top that caves in when you sit or stand on it, or the seams that separate, showing the yellow foam insulation making the whole thing look like crap. Those ice chests are disposable. In this disposable age, buy something that isn't.


NAILED IT


----------



## mlharris (Jul 3, 2011)

Take a look at canyon coolers.com.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I just had a problem with my yeti and had to have it replaced. It was the easiest customer service I have ever dealt with. They sent me a prepaid shipping label, all I had to do was find a box and drop it off at fedex. They sent me an email when they received it to tell me "sorry for the inconvenience with the cooler malfunctioning on you, heres a tracking number for the new cooler we sent you." The problem I had with my yeti was the lid formed a bubble after installing the seadek, they called it a delamination problem. They definitely stand behind their product and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Ima try to get my old one back. It still works, just looks ugly. Then I'll have two!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Where is good place to get SeaDek for a 45? Any vendors on here selling? I would like to support the people who support the forum.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> Buying the yeti has nothing to do with keeping ice...


Exactly! I bought mine so I can use it as a casting platform, poling platform on my LT25, boat seat, weight distribution, camping where lots of racoons are trained to open Igloo &  Colmans....it's also done duty as a party seat at my daughter's birthday party, step stool, card table, watertight storage...sometimes I put ice in it.

I have a real hard time putting fish in it...they go in the Igloo.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

ENGEL is king


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Yes they are


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I love my Yeti 45 too! I had a 65qt Tundra that was 
stolen in St. Marks and I bought the 45qt. when I 
replacedit. The 65 was a little heavy and bulky, so
I went to the 45...It's the perfect size for me. I'll 
never have buy a mid size cooler again.
I don't put fish in my cooler, I put them in the live
well and keep them really fresh 'til I get home...
The Skiff Shop sells Yetis with and with out sea dek
check it out. www.theskiffshop.com


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ENGEL


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Depends on how you use your product.
I have had a K2 Engel and now I am currently using a ORCA 75

I use mine on the skiff as a casting platform. I can get 2 large people on it side by side without any stability issues.

No coleman would be able to last like that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

must be big profit margin...another entrant

http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail_coolers.php?Case=45QT


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> must be big profit margin...another entrant
> 
> http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail_coolers.php?Case=45QT


Those side handles look like a fly fishing nightmare!

You don't have to make as much money per unit to recoup R and D and setup when people have to buy a new cooler every couple of years.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Got my Yeti today! On a side note, they offer a 15% discount to military and also save the sales tax. That will save you a few bucks!!


----------



## lsfox86 (Apr 18, 2012)

My vote is Engel!! I have the 65 and love it.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Ask yourself:

1. Do I need to keep ice for longer than a day?
2. Do I need a cooler that will double as a casting platform?
3. Can I get someone to buy this for me as a gift?

If "yes" to any of the above, then maybe you should consider it. Otherwise, I'd probably pass.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> According to the Sportmanguys.com comparison test: no.
> 
> http://youtu.be/6-TE4RnqT0U


Plenty of videos online with the same results, Yeti is not as good at keeping things cold as other coolers. So from a "keeping things cooler longer" standpoint, we know that Yeti is not the best choice. 

As a side note, do you REALLY have a need to keep things cold for 8 days anyway?

Also, do a search online and I'm sure you'll come up with the THT thread where they know they had a defect in the sealing of their coolers and really did an incredibly p*ss poor job of taking care of customers who shelled out big bucks for their product only to have it warp during normal use. 

This being the microskiff site, where people shell out big bucks for carbon trinkets to save an ounce, why the heck would anyone want to buy the heaviest darned cooler out there? For the life of me I can't figure that out!

If you need something to stand on and want the best, consider having a custom box made for your application, for about the same cost as a yeti. 

If not, buy the coleman and stick the rest of the $$ in the bank.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

I love my yeti. Mine just held ice in the back of my truck for 8 days. I also have to mention the customer service at Yeti is second to none as far as my experience goes. I received a 35qt about 6 years ago as a gift. I have had a couple issues, broken t-handles and the little insulation caps they put on the back of the lid to cover the holes fell out and both were replaced for free with no questions asked. Most recently, I lost a piece of the old school mounting system I bought from them. They no longer make that mounting system and since the piece was irreplaceable they sent me the new mounting brackets with hardware for free. I love how versatile the cooler is. It has been a poling platform in my canoe when I was duck hunting and it is a casting platform on my 16ft skiff during tarpon season. There is way too much to say about how much I like my cooler. I would highly recommend Yeti.


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

get a Yeti. you will love it, especially if you do the recommended "pre chill" it will hold ice for days. the first Yeti i bought was a 35qt, i sea deked it and used it as poling platform on my 13 gheenoe for years. i now own a 65 but still still use the same 35 on the front of my skiff as a casting deck. they also come in real handy for a dry storage if not being used for ice. others like Engel and K2 also make a good product. if you're trying to save a few bucks I think a K2 55qt retails for about 230...


----------

